# Graka für 3x WQHD



## Krabbe8 (28. Oktober 2017)

*Graka für 3x WQHD*

Hallo zusammen,

da mein alter PC mittlerweile etwas einstaubt würde ich gerne etwas aufrüsten. Insgesamt möchte ich ein 3-Monitor-Setup (27 Zoll, WQHD). Damit sollten Renn- und Flugsimulationen (Assetto Corsa, RaceRoom, IL2 Sturmovik, etc.) laufen. Für andere Spiele (Witcher 3, Ghost Recon Wildlands, GTA Online, etc.) reicht auch der Ein-Monitor-Betrieb. Am Rande: VR ist für mich kein Thema, dabei wird mir leider kotzübel.

An Komponenten sind unter anderem angedacht:
Z270 Mainboard
i7 7700
16 GB RAM
und last not least eine 1080 TI.
Den Rest kann ich fast komplett aus dem alten PC übernehmen.

Meine erste Frage wäre: Ich bin mir absolut unsicher ob eine 1080 TI ausreicht (und wenn ja, welche? Da gibt es ja auch noch diverse Hersteller) um die Simulationen auf 3x WQHD laufen zu lassen. Die Schatten, Reflexionen, etc. müssen dabei nicht bis an den Anschlag hoch geschraubt werden. Es soll ansehnlich sein, muss aber nicht fotorealistisch wirken. Alternativ habe ich von dem Gerücht gehört, dass die Radeons den Betrieb mit drei Monitoren besser meistern. Ist da was dran? Und welche Grafikkarte erachtet ihr für die Anforderungen als sinnvoll?

Meine zweite Frage bezieht sich eher auf das Gesamtkonzept: Denkt ihr das ist stimmig? Und falls nicht, was würdet ihr daran ändern?

Die PC-Komponenten sollen dabei noch dieses Jahr, spätestens aber im Januar angeschafft werden (den Zusammenbau zu meistern stellt dabei nicht das Problem dar). Die Monitore haben Zeit bis Mitte kommenden Jahres (falls die Spiele dann damit unspielbar ruckeln wäre eine zweite Grafikkarte auch noch eine Überlegung wert).
Falls die Frage nach dem Geld kommt: Ich habe etwas gespart, je länger ich mit der Anschaffung warte, desto mehr ist natürlich drin. Den Aufpreis für eine TITAN im Gegensatz zur 1080 TI sehe ich jedoch nicht ein, die 1080 TI bietet meiner Recherche nach das mit Abstand bessere Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis (es sei denn jemand von euch hat andere Infos).

Danke euch schon mal für die Hilfe!

Gruß
Krabbe8


----------



## Spiritogre (28. Oktober 2017)

Für so ein Setup sollten es dann aber schon 2 1080TI im SLI sein, mit einer ist etwas knapp.


----------



## Herbboy (28. Oktober 2017)

Also, ob die 1080 Ti reicht, musst du halt ausprobieren. Wenn nicht, dann müssen es eben gleich zwei 1080 oder 1080 Ti im SLI-Verbund sein. Dafür muss das Board auch SLI können, ist nicht selbstverständlich.

CPU: sehr schwer zu sagen, ob da nicht ein Core i7-8700 besser wäre. Der hat 6 Kerne und 12 Threads. Oder Preis-Leistungs-seitig ein Ryzen 5 1600X, der zwar ein bisschen schwächer als ein 7700K ist, dafür aber 100€ weniger kostet und wi der i7-8700 6 Kerne / 12 Threads hat.


3xWQHD: also, das ist dann halt mehr als 4K, und in 4K kommt ne 1080 Ti bei "hohen" Details auch nicht mehr mit, wenn es um moderne Games geht. So was wie F1 2016 schafft die 100 Ti beispielsweise bei EIN mal WQHD mit 125FPS. Bei 3x musst du zwar nicht mit nur einem Drittel der FPS rechnen, aber ne Halbierung dürfte da zu erwarten sein. 

Wie viel FPS hast du denn bei ZB Assetto Corsa derzeit, und was für eine Grafikkarte hast du? Eine GTX 1080 Ti reicht vermutlich zum spielen, aber nicht für "hohe" Details - das wäre meine Einschätzung.


----------



## Krabbe8 (29. Oktober 2017)

Danke euch schon mal für eure Antworten!

Derzeit werkelt eine Palit GTX 660 TI, zusammen mit einem i5-2400. Bei Assetto Corsa komme ich je nach Strecke auf 30 (Nordschleife) - 60 (Driftstrecke) FPS.
Eine Überlegung wäre es dann ja auch ob ich zuerst nur mal eine 1080 ti (oder Alternative falls ihr Vorschläge habt) hole und es erstmal ausprobiere. Sehe ich dass es nicht reicht muss ich halt noch auf eine zweite sparen...


----------



## xCJay (29. Oktober 2017)

Also in 3x WQHD reicht eine 1080Ti nicht, wenn Du nicht die Grafiksettings ganz weit in den Keller schrauben möchtest.
Den veralteten Kaby Lake nicht mehr kaufen, ich würde da den neuen Coffee Lake i7 8700 kaufen, der bietet deutlich mehr Power.


----------



## Krabbe8 (29. Oktober 2017)

Du meinst der ist damit auch zukunftssicherer? Welches Board würde man dafür brauchen? Ich kann mich dunkel erinnern gelesen zu haben dass es ein 1151 Sockel für den i7 8700k nicht tut.


----------



## Herbboy (29. Oktober 2017)

Krabbe8 schrieb:


> Du meinst der ist damit auch zukunftssicherer? Welches Board würde man dafür brauchen? Ich kann mich dunkel erinnern gelesen zu haben dass es ein 1151 Sockel für den i7 8700k nicht tut.


 du brauchst Sockel 1151, ABER ein Z370-Board. Wenn man nicht übertakten will, könnte man halt ein Mainboard für 70-80€ nehmen, wenn die "alten" Sockel 1151-Boards kompatibel wäre. Da du Z370 nehmen musst, kriegst du halt nix unter ca 110€. 

Da du ja evlt. hinsichtlich SLI ein Board nehmen "musst", das SLI unterstütz, sind es "sogar" mind 130-140€. Allerdings sollte das ja keine Rolle spielen im Vergleich zu dem, was die Grafikkarte und die Monitore eh schon kosten.


----------



## Krabbe8 (29. Oktober 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> du brauchst Sockel 1151, ABER ein Z370-Board. Wenn man nicht übertakten will, könnte man halt ein Mainboard für 70-80€ nehmen, wenn die "alten" Sockel 1151-Boards kompatibel wäre. Da du Z370 nehmen musst, kriegst du halt nix unter ca 110€.
> 
> Da du ja evlt. hinsichtlich SLI ein Board nehmen "musst", das SLI unterstütz, sind es "sogar" mind 130-140€. Allerdings sollte das ja keine Rolle spielen im Vergleich zu dem, was die Grafikkarte und die Monitore eh schon kosten.



Ui, das ist gut zu wissen. Bezüglich der Kompatibilität war ich mir ohnehin nicht sicher. Danke für deinen Einwand. Ja, die GraKas und Monitore werden den Löwenanteil ausmachen, das ich rein für den PC (ohne die Monitore) nicht unter 1.300 €uronen weg komme habe ich mir schon so gedacht. Im November gibt's zum Glück Weihnachtsgeld. XD


----------



## Promego (29. Oktober 2017)

rein von den spielen her die dir taugen, wäre es nicht cooler einen fetten main schirm zu haben, der eher einer windschutzscheibe gleicht, und dafür dann 'nur' zwei 1080er als seitenfenster? damit würdest du zumindest nicht über die 4k grenze schîeßen und könntest mit einer 1080ti auskommen.

ich denk an sowas hier:
https://geizhals.at/samsung-c49hg90-lc49hg90dmux-en-a1640134.html?hloc=at


----------



## Krabbe8 (30. Oktober 2017)

An so eine Lösung hatte ich auch schon gedacht, habe sie aber verworfen, da das System ggf. später auf ein SimRacingRig montiert werden soll.


----------



## Krabbe8 (30. Oktober 2017)

Hallo nochmal,

ich habe mich heute mal weiter mit dem Thema befasst. Ein sehr breites und kompliziertes Feld wie ich zugeben muss... Die Monitore, die in Frage kommen könnten unterstützen jedoch allesamt nur FreeSync. Mit GSync sind sie deutlich teurer, ein Aufpreis den ich bei drei Monitoren nicht bereit bin zu zahlen. Wäre es hier nicht ggf. auch sinnvoll eine GraKa zu nehmen (oder halt eben zwei), die FreeSync unterstützt?
Die besten GraKas mit FreeSync bleiben laut den Tests deutlich hinter der 1080 TI zurück, aber macht sich dieser Rückstand überhaupt bemerkbar wenn ohnehin zwei zum Einsatz kommen? Will sagen: Werden zwei 1080 TI mit drei WQHD-Monitoren schon so hart an die Grenze getrieben? Oder sind zwei Radeons in dem Setup vielleicht genauso brauchbar?

Davon abgesehen: Für Free-, bzw. G-Sync mit drei Monitoren (ist das überhaupt möglich) braucht man dann ja auch drei Displayports, oder liege ich da falsch?

Addendum: Wenn ich korrekt recherchiert habe werden die zu erwartenden Frames per second eher bei 60 oder drunter liegen und somit auch einen 120 Hz oder sogar 144 Hz Monitor überflüssig machen, oder?

Danke schon mal für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Promego (31. Oktober 2017)

> 144Hz monitors also have the upside of reducing input lag due to them refreshing more frequently.
> To illustrate this last point: say your card has a frame ready but has just missed a refresh cycle. When on 60Hz, it has to wait 1/60s (0.01667s) before it can be displayed. On 144Hz it'll only have to wait 1/144s (0.00694s) decreasing the time between you doing something and it showing up on screen, even when you're not running the full 144fps.



Hier gibts einen Artikel wo sie mal verschiedene Setups mit deinem Anwendungsfall gebenchmarked haben: https://www.techspot.com/review/1246-ludicrous-graphics-test/

Unterm Strich ist es wohl schwer dein Vorhaben in die Tat umzusetzen, ohne wirklich VIEL Geld in die Hand zu nehmen.


----------



## Herbboy (31. Oktober 2017)

Promego schrieb:


> Hier gibts einen Artikel wo sie mal verschiedene Setups mit deinem Anwendungsfall gebenchmarked haben: https://www.techspot.com/review/1246-ludicrous-graphics-test/
> 
> Unterm Strich ist es wohl schwer dein Vorhaben in die Tat umzusetzen, ohne wirklich VIEL Geld in die Hand zu nehmen.


 "viel Geld" ist es ja allein schon wegen der 3 Monitore    Es kommt dann natürlich noch mal SEHR viel dazu, wenn man dann auch hohe Details will. Die Frage ist, ob man wg. WQHD vlt bei den Details ein wenig zurücknehmen kann, ohne dass es effektiv "schlechter" aussieht.


----------



## Spiritogre (31. Oktober 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Die Frage ist, ob man wg. WQHD vlt bei den Details ein wenig zurücknehmen kann, ohne dass es effektiv "schlechter" aussieht.


Wie soll das gehen? Höhere Auflösung sorgt einzig für mehr Schärfe, sofern man nah genug dran ist.


----------



## Krabbe8 (31. Oktober 2017)

Da die Monitore wahrscheinlich länger zum Einsatz kommen als die Grafikkarten wollte ich im Hinblick auf die nächsten Jahre schon auf WQHD umsteigen. Dass das Gesamtsetup unter 3k€ kommt ist absolut utopisch, das war mir schon klar. Aber dafür habe ich ja auch einige Zeit gespart. Mit etwas zurück gefahrenen Details kann ich aber leben.
Ich möchte mit dem Gesamtsystem halt erstmal wieder Ruhe im Karton haben und die nächsten zwei bis drei Jahre nicht über ein weiteres Upgrade nachdenken müssen (bei den Monitoren eher länger).

Insgesamt erwarte ich ja ohnehin eine enorme Leistungssteigerung, ausgehend von meinem jetzigen Setup. Ich denke aber, dass trotz des Umstiegs auf TripleScreen eine Leistungssteigerung spürbar wird.

Danke jedenfalls schon mal für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Herbboy (31. Oktober 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Wie soll das gehen? Höhere Auflösung sorgt einzig für mehr Schärfe, sofern man nah genug dran ist.


 Bei einem normalen PC-Setting IST man normalerweise nah genug dran, um einen Vorteil von WQHD zu haben. Natürlich siehst du nicht mehr "Details" im engeren Sinne, z.B. wenn ein rundes Objekt am Seitenrand bei "mittel" aus nur noch 30 statt 100 Polygonen (bei hoch) besteht, sieht es natürlich auch bei WQHD "unrunder" aus, oder wenn da zB weniger Bäume bei "mittel" sind, dann sind es halt weniger, egal welche Auflösung man hat. Aber die Grafik ist bei WQHD feiner, du siehst im Zweifel mehr Details bei Objekten in der Ferne, oder Du erkennst etwas früher bestimmte Strukturen usw., da sie nicht einfach nur ein "Fleck" sind, auch eine nicht bereits sehr nah herangerückte Textur siehst du vlt detaillierter als mit Full-HD, weil du vielleicht erst bei WQHD "alle Pixel der Textur" auch sehen kannst.

Und wieso kommst Du überhaupt erst jetzt mit Deinem Einwand an? Denn indirekt sagst du ja nichts anderes, als dass WQHD keinen Sinn machen würde... ^^


----------



## Spiritogre (31. Oktober 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Aber die Grafik ist bei WQHD feiner, du siehst im Zweifel mehr Details bei Objekten in der Ferne, oder Du erkennst etwas früher bestimmte Strukturen usw., da sie nicht einfach nur ein "Fleck" sind, auch eine nicht bereits sehr nah herangerückte Textur siehst du vlt detaillierter als mit Full-HD, weil du vielleicht erst bei WQHD "alle Pixel der Textur" auch sehen kannst.


Das stimmt nur eingeschränkt. Mini-Objekte die dann statt aus 4 Pixeln aus 6 Pixeln bestehen kann man vielleicht besser erkennen aber dafür müsste man dann bei WQHD oder 4k im Vergleich zu Full HD wirklich mit der Nase direkt an die Stelle an den Monitor ran. Der Detailgrad bleibt ansonsten absolut identisch, da es die selbe Zahl Polygone und die gleichen Texturen sind.


----------



## Herbboy (1. November 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Das stimmt nur eingeschränkt. Mini-Objekte die dann statt aus 4 Pixeln aus 6 Pixeln bestehen kann man vielleicht besser erkennen aber dafür müsste man dann bei WQHD oder 4k im Vergleich zu Full HD wirklich mit der Nase direkt an die Stelle an den Monitor ran. Der Detailgrad bleibt ansonsten absolut identisch, da es die selbe Zahl Polygone und die gleichen Texturen sind.


 Es ist nun mal so, dass eine "feinere" Grafik oft als "besser" empfunden wird - und zwar nicht nur, wenn man mit der Nase am Schirm hängt. Wenn das bei Dir so sein sollte => Brille besorgen  

Natürlich sieht die Grafik bei WQHD, mittlere Details anders aus als bei Full-HD, maximale Details. Aber wenn man dem Bild eine "Schulnote" geben soll, dann kann es bei vielen Spielen sein, dass das Bild "mittlere Details, WQHD" die gleiche Note bekommt wie "maximale Details, aber nur Full HD".   Das ist alles, was ich meinte. 

Im Übrigen frage ich mich immer noch, warum du dann nicht gleich schon kritisiert hast, dass er WQHD nehmen will, wenn man Deiner Meinung nach keinen Unterschied sehen kann außer mit der Nase auf dem Schirm  ^^


----------



## Spiritogre (1. November 2017)

Nein, sorry, diese Unterschiede durch die höhere Auflösung sind marginal, da das angezeigte Bild letztlich das gleiche ist. Wie gesagt, dass Bild sieht durch die höhere Aufösung ein wenig feiner aus, sofern eben der Abstand gering genug ist, ansonsten kann man das nicht erkennen. Das hat auch nichts mit Brille zu tun, das ist physikalisch dem menschlichen Auge geschuldet. Ich trage eine Brille und kann dadurch erheblich näher als normale Menschen Dinge noch scharf sehen, kann also durch meine Kurzsichtigkeit wirklich nah ran und gut vergleichen. Full HD ist bereits so hochauflösend, dass das bei normalem Sitzabstand in der Regel ausreicht. Wenn das Bild auf einem neuen WQHD oder 4k Monitor besser aussieht als auf dem alten, dann liegt das schlicht am besseren Panel und der neueren Technik die zur Anzeige verwendet wird. 
Aber du kriegst eben nicht mehr Details weil Polygone und Texturen identisch sind - sprich, von Nichts kommt Nichts.


----------



## Herbboy (1. November 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Full HD ist bereits so hochauflösend, dass das bei normalem Sitzabstand in der Regel ausreicht. Wenn das Bild auf einem neuen WQHD oder 4k Monitor besser aussieht als auf dem alten, dann liegt das schlicht am besseren Panel und der neueren Technik die zur Anzeige verwendet wird.


 Du redest da beim Sitzabstand aber von TVs. Es geht aber um einen PC-"Arbeitsplatz". Und da sieht man sehr wohl einen Unterschied bei normalen Sitzabstand, außer du findest 50-70cm "nicht normal"...  und zwar nicht nur wegen des Panels, denn ich habe auch mal trotz WQHD-Panel mit "nur" Full-HD gespielt, und man sieht sehr wohl einen Unterschied. Vielleicht nicht in jedem Spiel, und vielleicht auch nicht wirklich relevant (selbst die unterschiede zwischen "Ultras" und "mittel" sind ja je nach Game "marginal" ) -  aber deswegen schrieb ich ja auch "*Die Frage ist*, ob man wg. WQHD vlt bei den Details ein wenig zurücknehmen kann, ohne dass es effektiv "schlechter" aussieht. "


----------



## Krabbe8 (2. November 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

noch mal eine andere Frage: Für die Nutzung von G Sync braucht man ja einen Displayport. Wie funktioniert das wenn die Grafikkarte nur einen davon hat?  Kann der dritte Monitor dann am Displayport des Mainboards angeschlossen werden? Nutzt dieser Port dann trotzdem die Grafikleistung der Grafikkarte(n) oder muss man mit Einbußen rechnen?

Den Unterschied WQHD <-> Full HD wollte ich mir die Tage mal live anschauen. Hoffentlich haben die Elektronikmärkte brauchbare Vorführmodelle dafür da...


----------



## Promego (2. November 2017)

Du musst die Monitore schon an der Grafikkarte anhängen.  Abhângig vom Monitor kannst du mit displayport aber auch das daisychain feature nutzen - sprich du reihst sie einfach nacheinander.
https://www.displayport.org/cables/driving-multiple-displays-from-a-single-displayport-output/


----------



## Krabbe8 (2. November 2017)

Klingt interessant, aber funktioniert GSync, bzw. FreeSync in Kombination mit der Daisychain?


----------



## Herbboy (2. November 2017)

Krabbe8 schrieb:


> Klingt interessant, aber funktioniert GSync, bzw. FreeSync in Kombination mit der Daisychain?


 Das steht doch eine Tabelle, dass damit nur 2 Monitore in 2160x 1600 klappen. Das wäre etwas mehr als 2x WQHD, denn WQHD hat ja 2560x1440. UND es wäre auch nur mit 60Hz.


Die Sache ist die: damit 144Hz in WQHD ÜBERHAUPT klappen, also für EINEN WQHD-Monitor braucht man DisplayPort 1.3, da nur DisplayPort genug "Megabyte pro Sekunde" liefern kann. Bei 144Hz hast du halt auch 2,4 mal mehr Daten pro Sekunde als bei 60Hz. ABER es gibt derzeit noch nicht mal einen 4K-Monitor, der mehr als 60Hz kann. D.h. eine Auflösung von 4K und mehr als 60hz geht derzeit noch nicht.  Und 3x WQHD ist ja sogar MEHR als 4K, nämlich 33,3% mehr Pixel. 

Die Frage ist nun, ob die Bandbreite eines DisplayPort-Ausgangs trotzdem ausreicht und lediglich die Monitore noch nicht weit genug sind - da bin ich aber überfragt. Display Port 1.3 geht offiziell bis maximal 5.120 × 2.880 - das wäre etwas mehr als 3x WQHD, aber echt nur ein kleines bisschen, so dass es vermutlich nur bis 60Hz klappt. Der neue Standard 1.4 schafft 7680 x 4320,  das wäre 3x mehr als 3xWQHD. Aber ich weiß nicht, ob das eine Grafikkarte voll unterstützt UND vor allem: du müsstest dann ja noch ne Art Adapter oder Box haben, die dann auch zumindest für den Eingang 1.4 erkennt.


ach ja: ich meine man braucht nicht für G-Sync DisplayPort, sondern für Gsync UND gleichzeitig 144Hz. Für 60Hz geht meines Wissens nach auch DVI und HDMI.


----------



## Krabbe8 (2. November 2017)

Hm, interessant wäre es gewesen. Zumal manche Grafikkarten ja nicht genug Displayports haben um drei Monitore damit zu versorgen. Davon ausgehend, dass es bei einer WQHD-Lösung zwei Grafikkarten werden, müsste man also GraKa's nehmen die jeweils mindestens zwei Ports haben, so dass man insgesamt die drei Ports auch zusammenbekommt (rein von der Theorie, ob sich das in der Praxis lohnt steht ja auf einem anderen Blatt). Sollte es eine Full HD Lösung werden, so würde sicher eine GraKa reichen, die bräuchte dann aber tatsächlich schon drei DisplayPorts. Sehe ich das so richtig?

In der Praxis würden > 120 Hz ja nur bei der 3 x Full HD Lösung Sinn machen. Bei 3 x WQHD bezweifel ich mal (nach allem was ich bisher gelesen habe) dass die Grafikkartenflotte (nach jetzigem Stand) sagenhaft mehr als 60 FPS gewuppt bekommt.


----------



## Herbboy (3. November 2017)

Krabbe8 schrieb:


> In der Praxis würden > 120 Hz ja nur bei der 3 x Full HD Lösung Sinn machen. Bei 3 x WQHD bezweifel ich mal (nach allem was ich bisher gelesen habe) dass die Grafikkartenflotte (nach jetzigem Stand) sagenhaft mehr als 60 FPS gewuppt bekommt.


 das dürfte wohl so sein. Du hast aber vermutlich eh nicht mehr als 60 FPS bei dem Setting, d.h. an sich macht es ohnehin wenig Sinn, 144 Hz zu nehmen. 

Aber wie das genau ist: da müsste man entweder einen finden, der das zu Hause so hat, oder vlt bei einem Grafikkartenhersteller fragen, wie und ob es geht. Asus zB macht ja Grafikkarten UND Monitore, vlt kann man bei denen darüber was erfahren?


----------



## Krabbe8 (3. November 2017)

Jo, werde ich mir die Tage mal anschauen. Danke für die Idee.

Weiß einer von euch ob das überheupt geht? Drei Monitore gleichzeitig über DisplayPort mit gSync zu betreiben?
Laut den Tests die ich so gelesen habe tuen sich die Versionen der 1080 Ti leistungsmäßig nicht viel, allerdings sind die sehr unterschiedlich bei Lautstärke, Temperatur und Leistungsaufnahme. Und dann noch mit entsprechend vielen Display Ports. Das schränkt die Auswahl an Grafikkarten ohnehin schon ein. Lieferbar ist dann aber wieder kaum eine...


----------



## Herbboy (3. November 2017)

Krabbe8 schrieb:


> Jo, werde ich mir die Tage mal anschauen. Danke für die Idee.
> 
> Weiß einer von euch ob das überheupt geht? Drei Monitore gleichzeitig über DisplayPort mit gSync zu betreiben?


 das ist ja eben die Frage, die man einem Hersteller stellen müsste. Interessant wäre auch, was passiert, wenn einer der Monitore KEIN GSync hat... 



> Laut den Tests die ich so gelesen habe tuen sich die Versionen der 1080 Ti leistungsmäßig nicht viel, allerdings sind die sehr unterschiedlich bei Lautstärke, Temperatur und Leistungsaufnahme. Und dann noch mit entsprechend vielen Display Ports. Das schränkt die Auswahl an Grafikkarten ohnehin schon ein. Lieferbar ist dann aber wieder kaum eine...


 also, es haben ziemlich viele gleich 3x Display Port. zB die hier https://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/11GB-Gainward-GeForce-GTX-1080-Ti-Phoenix-Aktiv-PCIe-3-0-x16--Retail-_1181420.html  oder https://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/11GB-ZOTAC-GeForce-GTX-1080-Ti-AMP-Aktiv-PCIe-3-0-x16--Retail-_1159721.html  oder https://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/11GB-Gigabyte-GeForce-GTX-1080-Ti-Gaming-OC-Aktiv-PCIe-3-0-x16--Retail-_1165796.html

derzeit ist bei vielen Shops auch noch Destiny 2 mit dabei.


----------



## Promego (3. November 2017)

Also wie das mit gsync ist weiß ich auch nicht - was ich mir gedacht habe ist mal 2 monitore zu chainen, so dass du nur zwei DPs brauchst?  die tabelle bei meinem link bezieht sich jedenfalls noch auf dp 1.2 also muss man da eh auch noch weiter schauen, wenn es schon 1.3 gibt?! fragen über frsgen - ich denke aber die meisten geforce karten haben eh schon 3x DP 

edit: ich seh gerade die haben sogar schon dp 1.4 - guckst du hier:
https://geizhals.at/?cat=gra16_512&...8228+-+GTX+1080~9810_7+8228+-+GTX+1080+11Gbps
lagernd bei amazon gibts zb die gigabyte karte.

edith steht grad auf mich:
wenn. an sich den artikel auf wiki zu DP anschaut findet man folgendes:

Using DSC with HBR3 transmission rates, DisplayPort 1.4 can support 8K UHD (7680×4320) at 60 Hz with 30 bit/px RGB color and HDR, or 4K UHD (3840×2160) at 120 Hz with 30 bit/px RGB color and HDR. 4K at 60 Hz with 30 bit/px RGB color and HDR can be achieved without the need for DSC. On displays which do not support DSC, the maximum limits are unchanged from DisplayPort 1.3 (4K 120 Hz, 5K 60 Hz, 8K 30 Hz)

der punkt hier ist mit 30bit rgb UND HDR - wenn du jetzt zb nur 24 bit farbe und kein HDR fährst, reduziert das die bandbreite wieder, so dass es eher möglich ist höhere refresh rates zu schaffen. das chroma subsampling von 4:4:4 auf zb 4:2:0 zu reduzieren hilft ebenso.  wenn man weiter liest, findet man aber auch:

According to a roadmap published by VESA in September 2016, a new version of DisplayPort should be launched in 2017. It improves the link rate from 8.1 to 10 Gbit/s, a 24% increase.[24][25] This will increase the total bandwidth from 32.4 Gbit/s to 40.0 Gbit/s. It is unclear whether or not the new version will continue using the 8b/10b scheme for transport encoding like previous versions, but if so, the maximum data rate for video will be 32.0 Gbit/s.

The added bandwidth makes more video formats possible without the use of compression, such as:

5K (5120 × 2880) 60 Hz 10 bpc (30 bit/px) RGB / YCBCR 4:4:4
4K (3840 × 2160) 144 Hz 8 bpc (24 bit/px) RGB / YCBCR 4:4:4
The roadmap also states it will make 8K at 120 Hz possible, likely using a combination of Display Stream Compression and YCBCR with chroma subsampling.

Unterm Strich bist du mit deinem Wunsch noch ein bisserl der Zeit vorraus, zumindest aber teil der bleeding edge mit 3x 1440p @ 144Hz (sollte aber gehen wenn du jeden monitor an einen eigenen DP hängst https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/DisplayPort)
für mich war es letzten sommer schon ein bisserl ein kampf meinen pc mit einem 4k fernseher über hdmi dazu zu bringen die 4k in 60hz mit 4:4:4 zu zeigen, und es hat erst, man glaubt es kaum weil ja schlicht digital, mit dem dritten hdmi kabel das ich gekauft hatte funktioniert.


----------



## Krabbe8 (3. November 2017)

So, die Anfrage an MSI ist schon mal raus, danach habe ich etwas interessantes bei Asus gefunden: https://www.asus.com/DE/support/FAQ/1009038#
Demnach ist ein Drei-Monitor-Betrieb mit g Sync schon per se ausgeschlossen wenn ich das richtig verstehe. Zum einen schade, da die Grafikkarte es ja generell schon bietet, zum anderen OK, dann kann bei den Monitoren wieder Geld gespart werden. XD


----------



## Promego (3. November 2017)

das FAQ ist aus 2014 und wohl nicht mehr aktuell: "da Nvidia Karten maximal einen DP Ausgang zur Verfügung stellen." - wir wissen das es karten mit 3 DP gibt.

wie ist das mit den games die du spielst, unterstützen die ein multimonitor setup nativ, oder musst du da eh mit surround gaming arbeiten?

da fällt mir ein ich hatte schon mal einen screenshot gepostet den ich im büro gemacht hatte - the division auf 3x 1080p:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich hab mal noch google gefragt, und da findet man im geforce forum gleich einen thread mit aussagen die gsync auf drei monitoren bestätigen:
https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/936720/can-you-have-three-g-sync-monitor-at-one-time-/


----------



## Krabbe8 (3. November 2017)

MSI hat geantwortet. Laut denen klappt es wenn die Monitore auch G Sync bieten. 
Von Assetto Corsa und RaceRoom weiß ich dass sie MultiMonitor-Betrieb mit nativer Auflösung bieten. Von IL2 Sturmovik - Battle of Stalingrad weiß ich es leider nicht.

Ich suche scheinbar an den falschen Stellen, oder mit den falschen Schlüsselwörtern.  Danke dir für den Link!


----------



## Krabbe8 (6. Februar 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

falls es nach der langen Zeit noch interessiert: Ich habe mich schlussendlich gegen ein Triple-Monitor-Setup entschieden. Das Rennen gemacht hat ein 21:9 (3440x1440) Monitor in Kombination mit meinem alten Headtracker TrackIR 5 der noch im Schrank lag. Als Grafikkarte kommt eine MSI GeForce GTX 1080Ti  zum Einsatz. Diese befeuert den Monitor bei jedweden Games immer mit mehr als 90 Hertz. Auch wenn die Komponenten mittlerweile schon zum alten Eisen gehören bin ich nach wie vor echt zufrieden. Über ein Upgrade muss ich auch knapp zwei Jahre nach dem Kauf nicht nachdenken.

Danke noch mal für eure unermüdliche Hilfe!


----------



## McDrake (6. Februar 2020)

Coole Sache, so eine Rücimeldung


----------



## Krabbe8 (6. Februar 2020)

Ich muss zu meiner Schande eingestehen dass ich es einige Zeit lang einfach verpasst habe.


----------

